

Microformat standard for web analytics - jgrahamc
https://jshub.org/hPage/

======
whirlycott1
This is one of the more misguided ideas I've seen in a while, if I understand
it correctly. The authors seem to expect that web analytics packages are
integrated primarily by javascript snippets, which certainly has some truth to
it (i.e. Google Analytics, Omniture, etc.). The problem is, though, that as we
look for more analytical data, we end up tossing more and more crap into our
web pages and hoping that it can be parsed out and send to some remote
analytics service in time before the user does something to leave the page.

But maybe I'm jumping the gun here and am missing the point. Perhaps one of
the authors can explain the use cases that they have in mind?

~~~
jgrahamc
The overall idea is that currently there are multiple pieces of JavaScript
being used to gather data on web site usage for a variety of reasons (could be
web analytics, could be targetting, could be testing). This is wasteful (in
terms of page weight) and error prone (n different pieces of code gather the
same data and then you end up with a mess of trying to correlate between
different products).

The obvious solution is a single piece of JavaScript capable of gathering for
all products and then sending common data to each of them. That leads you to
define common data, hence this standard.

------
garyrichardson
Is this in use anywhere?

